# Time for a II......I hope!



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thunder and I will be going for our SchHII this comming Saturday. 
The training has been going well but everyone at club is starting the pre-trial craba$$. :lol: 
We start out giving suggestions to one another and start bitchin. Luckily it all ends up with us laughing our butts off at one another.
I've been told the past couple of days that I have to share the wins this time around. I told them I'm probably going to let the others take it all this time. (Gotta start making excuses early) :lol:
The neat thing is that all 4 dogs going for their II have the capability of turning in fantastic performances. 
Course, on a given day all 4 handlers have the capability to fall on our a$$es and land on our dogs. :lol:
Dontcha love dog training!! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just remember, it could always be worse, it could be one of the fine perfomances Buko and I turned in.:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They do teach us to laugh at ourselves or go sit in a corner and whimper, don't they! I've had lots of practice at both! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Good luck Saturday Bob.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Good luck Saturday Bob.



DITTO! Be sure you post right after!!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> DITTO! Be sure you post right after!!!!!


 
I DITTO Connies DITTO


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Good Luck Bob!!! Remember to breathe every once in awhile


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

How long was that between I and II ?


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck! Breathing is essential!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> How long was that between I and II ?


Thunder got his one in May 07. That was about 6 months after we originally scheduled the trial but ice storms, judge's commitments, etc kept pushing it back.
Hopefully we'll go for the III in spring or fall of 08. That is, of course, if we are successful Saturday.
I'll also start tightening up for his AKC UD title after the first of the year. We should be going for that in the spring.
All exercises in both AKC and Schutzhund are already taught. It's just a matter of refining them enough to not make a huge fool outta myself. Course at 62, I have no more pride. That gets in the way of to many good times. :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ...at 62, I have no more pride. That gets in the way of to many good times. :smile: :smile: :smile:


Ah, good..... I have something to look forward to. :lol:

And not that far in the future, either.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Bob Scott 
...at 62, I have no more pride. That gets in the way of to many good times. 

I am not making it that far. No way.:smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bob Scott
> ...at 62, I have no more pride. That gets in the way of to many good times.
> 
> I am not making it that far. No way.:smile:


Hey, it ain't all that bad. You can get away with a lot more $#!+ and people just shrug it off as "That crazy old $#%*&". :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just remove the old and that is what I get called. LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Just remove the old and that is what I get called. LOL


Yea, but I don't get swung at near as much now that the "old" has kicked in.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I look a little too unstable for the swinging thing.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Walking doesn't count! :lol:

I think were proving the old line the "The first BSer doesn't stand a chance".
You can do this al day, right? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

sounds like great fun being 62!! :lol:


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Good luck Bob! Wish I could be there to watch you guys  You and Roger behave


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can do this all day. I watched Larry the cable guys movie aboout a month ago, and when he told them, I can do this all day, I about fell off the chair laughing.


----------



## Ann Schallert (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Bob,

You'll do great. Like somebody said remember to breath.
Relax and have fun.

We'll be there to cheer you all on.

Ann


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I told them I'm probably going to let the others take it all this time. (Gotta start making excuses early) :lol:
> The neat thing is that all 4 dogs going for their II have the capability of turning in fantastic performances.
> Course, on a given day all 4 handlers have the capability to fall on our a$$es and land on our dogs. :lol:
> Dontcha love dog training!! :lol:


So you are going for the underpromise/overdeliver strategy this time?  

Good luck you crazy (old) $#%*& ! :lol: Hope your whole club has a great day!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As of right now it looks like a nice crisp morning for tracking Saturday but the chance of rain during the day. I hate cold rain! Luckily Thunder could give a rat's A$$ about it. 
Extra practice tonight. Everyone is falling apart........cept me. I'm gonna hold off till trial day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you guys--we're supposed to get 4-6" of snow tomorrow, storm must be heading north of you...

good luck!! make sure we get a post-game analysis


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, Remind me why we claim to have so much fun training dogs. 
32-33 degrees F. Windy and Freezing drizzle alllll day. 
Have I ever said "WOW! My dog has never done that before"!
Tracking critique from the judge;
Excellent buildup and start. excellent, deep nose through the first leg. Took and extra step and a head check at the first corner. Continued the second leg with another nice example of deep nosed tracking. 
First article; Thunder stopped, looked over his shoulder with sort of a "Hey pal! Kin ya pick that thing up on your way to the finish"? Then he continued t do his nice, deep nose to the second corner. Missed by about 2 dog lengths, stopped, circled back and finished the third leg with a nice deep nose and a nice indication on the final article. Score - 86

I'm a slow typer so I'll continue on another post before time runs out on me.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

So you only did tracking so far? Or did you forget to tell us that Thunder is now a II?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

yeah Bob...how did it go?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> yeah Bob...how did it go?


YEAH! Well? Huh?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Slow typing and short timming kept kicking my log in status last night. Connie came to the rescue (again) and explained how to stay on without getting kicked off.
Anyway, to save suspense, Thunder did get his SchH II. Not as cleanly as I would have liked, but we did get it! 
Entries; 1 BH-passed nicely. 4 SchH II- two pass, two fail. 
Tracking - judges eval. Excellent buildup and start, first leg, excellent example of deep nose tracking. First corner - One step past, then head check and rreturns with deep nose to article. Well, he did stop, and look back at you. (my own observation) Thunder stopped, looked over his shoulder with a "Hey pal! How about picking this thing up on your way by" look :rolleyes).
He then continued down the second leg. Second corner - He went passed by about two body lengths, made one circle and recover well. Continued down the last leg with a deep nose and an excellent indication on the last article. Score 86

Obedience - Did I ever say "WOW! I've never seen my dog do that before"?!
Judges comments - Nice picture but dog could have shown just a little more attitude. I've not seen to many handlers give a "Sit" command on the first leg of the exercise  . Luckily your dog is smarter then you and kept foosing". About turn was just a bit wide. Change of paces went smoothly. 
there was just a bit of crowding in the group exercise. Build up and start o second foosing pattern was excellent. dog could have been aslightly faster on moving exercises. Moving stand was excellent.
Retrieves - Judge "Why did you throuw the #1 dumbell for the flat"? "Excellent job but you'll have to do it over with the #2"   . Second time with correct dumbell wasn't near as good. Fast go out, pick up and return but a bit of mouthing this time (Can our dogs read our embaressment? DUH! :lol Retrieves oveer the jumps - Excellent but for a bit of mouthing (again) and a slight tick on the top of the meter jump. Send out - Excellent buildup and very fast run. Were yo admiring is speed? Why did you wait so long to platz him. He may have done it if you responded quicker   Long down - excellent. Score 80
Protection - Blind search (WTF! Thunder has NEVER gone from the 3rd blind straight to 6 :Evil: I think, buy this time he was reading my frustration of the earlier ob exercise.) My bad!!! Nice, close H&B. Could have been steadier with his bark. Call out was excellent. Set up and escape bite was excellent, Good, full, calm grip. Back transport had just a bit of forging but he staid with you nicely. You looked like he's had a lot of obedience on the attack on handler. (When I stopped, Thunder almost looked like he was going to sit) 
He realized quickly that he was in control now and did an excellent recovery and excellent attack on the helper. Excellent bite, girp etc. Side escort - You turnd back a bit to tight and caused your dog to go around and have a bit of trouble getting between you and the helper. Excellent escort and finish to the exercise. 
Score 90
High Tracking, High ob. Missed High in Trial by one point to a nice performance by lynsey and Aridan.
Even with a win, seeing friends do not so well sucks! :-( 
No more December, cold, freezing, windy, icy trials!!! I wanna train in the sun (with my hat off and bald spot exposed) :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats Bob! Dogs love embarassing their owners.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OH BOY:!: 

I love it!

Congratulations, Bob and Thunder!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am glad that you passed.:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Way to go Bob and Thunder!

Loved the play by play and judges comments


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations Bob  Heh, those "my dog has never done that before" is what keeps it interesting   Plus it raises your blood pressure nicely in the cold weather to keep you warm 

You guys need to stop doing those December trials!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

congratulations Bob and Thunder  !!

Bob, how long did they age the track? what with rain/freezing drizzle, did it make any dif in that?

i can just see it w/brix and the "my dog never did THAT before" business: the whole BH i'll be saying that...give me a reason to get up in the morning 

anyway-GOOD JOB!! have some hot chocolate!!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Y'all did it, y'all did it!!!!!

Fantastic!!!

=D>


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Congratulations Bob, I know that is quite an achievement. Good job.

DFrost


----------



## Ann Schallert (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations Bob and Thunder!!!


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Thanks for taking the time to explain the details.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> congratulations Bob and Thunder  !!
> 
> Bob, how long did they age the track? what with rain/freezing drizzle, did it make any dif in that?
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!
Ann, I don't think the freezing drizzle and rain bothers the track scent as much as we'd like to use it for an excuse :lol: We dont's always give our dogs credit for just what they are capable with their noses.
I will say that it made for a day that wasn't as fun as a dog working day should be. :lol: I saw really solid dogs reading their handlers discomfort and it showed in some of the work. God bless the guys/gals that take their dogs out in crap like that because it's their job. 
In our case, the tracking test was at a sod farm near the club. Nice, even grass without a lot of distractions from anything else. 
In sport tracking dogs are tracking the scent of crushed/disturbed vegetation more then tracking a human scent. The "need" for the dog to keep a "deep nose" for points takes away a lot of the reality of real world tracking, trailing, airscent, scouting, etc. 
I've had the priveledge of doing both types of "tracking". That's probably why the sport stuff is so dern boreing to me. 
I've been using the "My dog has never done that before" excuse for dern near 50 yrs now. I will continue to do so!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ann Schallert said:


> Congratulations Bob and Thunder!!!


Ann, thanks to you and Terisetta for comming out! We had lots of folks that told us "I'll be there". You know the real dog folks when they show up in crappy weather.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nicely done, Bob! I would have considered driving out, but we were supposed to be in the Holts Summit Christmas parade. It got canceled anyways. :roll: Glad you did well despite the crappy weather. :smile: Glad it was yesterday and not today for you all. Nearly an inch of solid ice on my car this morning and my rear defroster is broken!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Nicely done, Bob! I would have considered driving out, but we were supposed to be in the Holts Summit Christmas parade. It got canceled anyways. :roll: Glad you did well despite the crappy weather. :smile: Glad it was yesterday and not today for you all. Nearly an inch of solid ice on my car this morning and my rear defroster is broken!


Definately nastier weather today! Plus, you folks in Columbia usually get hit a bit harder then we do here. 
The judge left early so he could fly back to Louisianna and 60 -70 degree weather. The helper left soon cause he had to drive home in Northern Ill. He left home in 6 inches of snow and returned to a couple of inches more.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats Bob and Thunder of course.......up to the III


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now on the three. Go getum. Nice job.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Thunder on your Schutzhund II!!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice Job, & thanks for taking the time to give us the judges critique!:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Well done Bob (and Thunder). Enjoyed the critique....:smile:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations, Bob!


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on a job well done!:grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cmon out Lynsey! I see ya on the "Member's on line" at the bottom.
Folks, Lynsey and her bitch Aridan are fellow club members. They are the team that took HIT this past weekend at our trial.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations Lynsey!

I'm not so patiently waiting for some pics  I keep bugging Jason


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> Congratulations Lynsey!
> 
> I'm not so patiently waiting for some pics  I keep bugging Jason


Jason said something at training tonight that he had some for you! They did a real nice BH!


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Heya Bob! THat's for the shoutout and the congratulations :grin: now that I finally have the internet at the house I am going to try and actually participate on the forum more. I think the best way to start is to add another congrats on the SchH2 for you and Thunder!


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

"Jason said something at training tonight that he had some for you! They did a real nice BH!"

Good! Can't wait to see the pics of all the dogs, Jen's husband always does a great job on the photos


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks again everybody for the congrats!
We're all waiting for new pics on our web site. I'll holler when it happens.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Trial pics are up! www.rwdc.org


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

I wish you and Thunder the best!!!!=D>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Thunder is a gorgeous boy! but a question: on the pic of the escort, he seems really focussed on the sleeve rather than the "bad guy"--is this normal, or just a "bad" pic? 

haven't been to near enough training/trials....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good eye Ann! He's usually good about looking at the helper. Why he wasn't in this particular pic......well.....I have no idea! :lol: 
Possibly just working with a new helper? I'm going to look into that!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Good eye Ann! He's usually good about looking at the helper. Why he wasn't in this particular pic......well.....I have no idea! :lol:
> Possibly just working with a new helper? I'm going to look into that!


well, check it out! i finally noticed something not quite right!! thanks bob  as i've said before, it'd be nice to see some vids with critiques of the dogs/helper's performance just to sharpen my eyes. no names need to be mentioned...


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Good luck Bob, trust your dog and go for it !!!
A good start for the New Year.
Robert


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob,
We have a trial in March, guaranteed to have better weather for you. Shorts and T-shirt type 
Let me know, I'll send you an entry form for the Senior class :wink:

Great job getting the SchH2.
Robert


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Senior class". Hey, I'll swim if I have to. :lol: :wink: 
A litter mate to my dog Thunder is in Hawaii. Trained as a drug dog last I heard.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> A litter mate to my dog Thunder is in Hawaii. Trained as a drug dog last I heard.


Who with do you know?

Robert


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Robert Blok said:


> Who with do you know?
> 
> Robert


Not sure. I'll try and find out!


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Robert Blok said:


> Who with do you know?
> 
> Robert


bitch's name is Nani, owner is Bill Woodard...I went to school with him but I don't remember which Island he lived on...


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> bitch's name is Nani, owner is Bill Woodard...I went to school with him but I don't remember which Island he lived on...


Thanks Lynsey,

Bill lives on Kauai, last time I spoke with him he was doing some SAR with his dog. He is not LE, so I doubt if he is doing any detection work.
Bill trained with Tom Rose, I think.

Robert


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Lynsey! I recall you being the one who told me that. 
I think 5-6 of the 8 pups in that litter are working dogs.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Robert Blok said:


> Thanks Lynsey,
> 
> Bill lives on Kauai, last time I spoke with him he was doing some SAR with his dog. He is not LE, so I doubt if he is doing any detection work.
> Bill trained with Tom Rose, I think.
> ...


thanks Robert! I totally forgot where it was he was living; yeah him and I went to Tom Rose during the same class.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

never a problem Bob, I'm always willing to contribute :grin:


----------

